# WHO is AFraid of their own Dog and Why?



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

Since one of the topics in another thread is going WAY off the beaten path.

Here's a place to answer the question above?

Who is afraid of their own dog (even occasionally) and why?

Do you stick your face in your dogs face? Are you afraid it will bite you?

Do you let kids crawl all over your dog(mostly for posters with kids)?

Do you think YOUR dog would ever bite you? special circumstances? or just turn on you??

Fire away and play nice


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

JakodaCD OA said:


> Since one of the topics in another thread is going WAY off the beaten path.
> 
> Here's a place to answer the question above?
> 
> ...


 
i'm not afraid of my own dogs. When we get a new dog, i keep a close eye on them but i'm not afraid of them. they earn the respect and trust and we're good. Yes, i get in my dogs faces because they need to know it does and will happen and if they insist on doing it to me, i'll do it to them. I'm not afraid they'll bite. I'm afraid they'll have gotten into the cat box and then try to kiss me but beyond that no fear. Yes, my kids (mainly my daughter) has been known to climb on the dogs. However since Zena is no longer living with us for her health (she's with my inlaws in the nice and dry climate of colorado) my daughter doesnt do it very often anymore. No i dont think my dogs would ever bite me. I think they only reason they would bite me would be because they're sick or hurt but i doubt it even then. They get their paw stepped on and they would rather climb into my lab for cuddles kinda like my kids do when they get hurt. I think if i was afraid of my dogs, i wouldnt have them. Plain and simple. that would be asking for trouble.


----------



## chicagojosh (Jun 22, 2010)

im not even slightly afraid of Cody


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I don't trust two of my dogs around small kids. They will harm them, so I won't put the kids in harms way...dogs are crated when kids come around. Teenagers are safe, its the toddler thru 10 that are a "threat" to my nervy dogs. We have two next door neighbor girls that scream and my females want at them. I wish it weren't so...but how do you desensitize these dog to kids? Not many parents will comply with that. 
I think Onyx would bite me if I am trimming her nails, taking out stiches(she has given me signals) so I muzzle her. I have no fear of her when I am just sitting around or whatever and am not afraid any other time, but will use a muzzle no problem. Kacie and Karlo will never bite, and I am not afraid of any of my dogs. Nor will the just turn on me.
The subject of "Rage" syndrome is where this idea is coming from? Rage syndrome just doesn't pop up, the dog shows signs of imbalance previous and it never happens out of the blue. Owners may not see those signs however and think the dog is just turning on them for no reason.


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

I'm not afraid of my dogs...I can't image owning a dog I was afraid of. I can't fathom any circumstance in which my dog would turn on me. I have to say I wouldn't own a dog I couldn't trust. 

I had 3 little foster boys here for a couple of months and they crawled all over the dogs. I never worried about them.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

onyx'girl said:


> I don't trust two of my dogs around small kids. They will harm them, so I won't put the kids in harms way...dogs are crated when kids come around. Teenagers are safe, its the toddler thru 10 that are a "threat" to my nervy dogs.
> I think Onyx would bite me if I am trimming her nails, taking out stiches(she has given me signals) so I muzzle her. I have no fear of her when I am just sitting around or whatever and am not afraid any other time, but will use a muzzle no problem. Kacie and Karlo will never bite, and I am not afraid of any of my dogs. Nor will the just turn on me.
> *The subject of "Rage" syndrome is where this idea is coming from? Range syndrome just doesn't pop up, the dog shows signs of imbalance previous and it never happens out of the blue. Owners may not see those signs however and think the dog is just turning on them for no reason*.


 
exactly. my understanding is rage syndrome is a seizure affecting the emotion part of the brain kinda like a split personality. Without treatment, it will naturally escalate like most diseases can.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I have never been 'afraid' of any of my dogs, I've never had a reason to 

Masi isn't much of a 'kid' dog, she has her few kiddy friends and thats it,,so I don't let strange kids nor stranger adults get physical with her. 

My aussie Jynx, well sure if you blow in her face, she's gonna give you a face nip, but it's not to be 'nasty',,,Masi is a nose biter, and again, it's a 'play' thing..


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

This goes for all my dogs - no I am not afraid of any of them, yes I stick my face in theirs, no I am not afraid any of them will bite me.

My son is too young to even crawl yet, he would be 100% safe with my girls who have been around babies in the household. I believe he would be fine crawling on Micah but we'll see how things go. Micah was 2 when I adopted him and an outdoor kennel confined dog. Grew up with kids but didn't interact with them much since he lived outside. He's fine with our son in the household, but we'll reaccess when he becomes mobile. By reaccess I mean we'll see if he's ok with Connor crawling on him. If not he'll hang on the other side of the baby gates until he's more comfortable with a mobile baby.

He will not be allowed to crawl on Dante. Puppies, especially Malinois puppies, and babies just don't mix.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

to prove my point.... I could NEVER have a dog i didnt trust. 























































If i didnt trust my dogs 100%... none of this would have ever happened. As far as i'm concerned, i have some of the best dogs ever.


----------



## Miikkas mom (Dec 21, 2009)

KZoppa said:


> to prove my point.... I could NEVER have a dog i didnt trust.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh my!! What wonderful pictures!!!! :wub:


----------



## mroutdoorsman (Oct 4, 2010)

Kzoppa omg I see Mario in the NES there.

On another note very awesome pictures you have there with the dogs and kids.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

mroutdoorsman said:


> Kzoppa omg I see Mario in the NES there.
> 
> On another note very awesome pictures you have there with the dogs and kids.


 
yeah my hubby insisted on buying the yobo so he could play mario. i'll wake up to mario music every now and then haha. totally awesome. I think i'll make a thread with just all my pictures of the kids with the dogs as they've grown.


----------



## PupperLove (Apr 10, 2010)

JakodaCD OA said:


> Since one of the topics in another thread
> Who is afraid of their own dog (even occasionally) and why?
> 
> Do you stick your face in your dogs face? Are you afraid it will bite you?
> ...


I am not afraid of my dogs. I think that if anyone is afraid of their dog they need to get help for them. I AM afraid of what my dog might do if provoked by someone he's not comfortable with, but I myself am not afraid of them.

I don't usually stick my face in my dogs face because I am not a big fan of dog drool. :blush:. I wouldn't think my dog would bite me though, if I did.

I don't let my son crawl on the dogs. I don't like the idea of him crawling on someone else's dog I don't trust which he would probably do if I let him know it was OK to do at home. Also, I am afraid he will get scratched by their big old claws and need to get stitches. Or an eye injury. Both of what have happened here between him and I, (not from the dogs) and I don't want to ever go through that again if at all possible. So I don't let him get too close when the dogs are roughing around, or I don't allow him to be ground level with the dogs front side when they are laying down.

If my dogs ever bite me or turn on me then they can't live here (or if they bite or turn on anyone). As long as there was nothing out-of-the ordinary happening and they bit unprovoked.


----------



## dogsnkiddos (Jul 22, 2008)

*Who is afraid of their own dog (even occasionally) and why*? I am not afraid of any of my dogs. I am aware some people are afraid of the Beast- he is big, dark and full of energy...but they don't know him. Even though I am not afraid I am aware- these are animals and though I train them I recognize nothing in life is 100% or perfect.

*Do you stick your face in your dogs face? Are you afraid it will bite you?* I do stick my face in theirs if I am kissing them- but generally I avoid it- I am afraid they might lick me and THAT I don't like (ick, dog germs  ). Beast is not really that fond of having your fac in his and he tells you when he has had enough- since we know and respect his body language I am not afraid we will get hurt (he is more likely to roll over on his back and give you the belly than bite)

*Do you let kids crawl all over your dog(mostly for posters with kids)?* Absolutely not! I don't want kids crawling all over me do you? That's simply rude and I expect more out of my children.

*Do you think YOUR dog would ever bite you? special circumstances? or just turn on you??* Old Bitch is starting to lose her site- I could easily see her getting a finger instead of a treat I was holding. Crazy White would rather die than bite ANYTHING...and Beast well I suppose anything is possible (see answer to question one) but I don't think he would...


----------



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)

*Who is afraid of their own dog (even occasionally) and why?*
I'm not afraid of him. After watching him have the zoomies, pick up a roll of paper towel, throw it in the air, and hit himself in the head with it, he's far too silly to be afraid of.

Although sometimes he's scared the crap out of me when I've come around a corner at night and he's just standing there really still staring at me. But then I go 'boop' him on the nose and he's all silly again.

*Do you stick your face in your dogs face? Are you afraid it will bite you?*
There's a lot of reasons I don't stick my face in my dog's face(concussion, licking, sudden barking). I'm not afraid he will bite me, I'm just aware that he could and I keep my face away from him. If I was afraid of him biting me, I'd stay away from him completely. But accidents happen, and I want to protect my face. 
*
Do you let kids crawl all over your dog(mostly for posters with kids)?*
No, because he does not like it when anyone but me lays on him. He grumbles, gets up, and leaves. He very obviously dislikes it, so I wouldn't let a kid do that to him. I'm mostly concerned about him stepping on children or pushing them over. One time he stepped on my foot and started to shake off, and he ripped up my foot with his nails.

*Do you think YOUR dog would ever bite you? special circumstances? or just turn on you??
*I think he would only bite me because of some medical or genetic problem, it would be completely out of his personality and temperament to bite anyone, even a stranger breaking into the house. I often get the remark that he's _too_ friendly.

I've heard of some dogs getting grumpy when they get older and being more likely to snap, so I'm always watching for signs of that. He has hip displaysia and pannus, so when he's older he might be in pain and have poor eyesight which might make him bite if he's startled and hurt(like someone tripping over him). He's had people trip over him before(like 250 pound people) and he never bit, but he might be different in his senior years.


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

JakodaCD OA said:


> Since one of the topics in another thread is going WAY off the beaten path.
> 
> Here's a place to answer the question above?
> 
> ...


I am not afraid of my dog in the least. Or any other dog I've met, for that matter. 

I stick my face and hands in Frag's face all the time, in his mouth, ears, mess with his nose, etc. I also give him kisses, hugs, snuggle him, push him, stand over him, brush his teeth, go into his crate with him, take bones, food, toys from his mouth, etc. all the time. 

He's not allowed to interact with kids much though, because he wasn't raised with them and will lick them to death/knock them over and then roll on them. I know he wouldn't hurt them out of fear/aggression, but he would do it accidentally. He's only allowed to meet them when I'm force feeding him treats and when it's in our house and I can call him off. 

That said, I still don't see the need to sit/lay near him for no reason. That is paranoia. I don't want him giving me any more bumps on the head, bloody nose/lips, scratching my face, ripping my shirts, or hitting me with his teeth, because he's been known to do all of that and it's not pleasant. He never wants to just sit near/on me or lay near/on me, so what's the point? Why not be away from him where I don't hurt? I trust him 100%, but he can't control the things like that. He couldn't control rage syndrome if it popped up either. 

Frag does have a fear issue with strangers in certain situations, but I know he'd never bite me in them because I've put him in the same situation hundreds of times without issue. So, I don't trust him not to bite a stranger if they over-step their boundaries, but I do trust him never to bite me or my family. 



onyx'girl said:


> The subject of "Rage" syndrome is where this idea is coming from? Rage syndrome just doesn't pop up, the dog shows signs of imbalance previous and it never happens out of the blue. Owners may not see those signs however and think the dog is just turning on them for no reason.


All of the cases of Rage Syndrome (2 or 3) that I've heard of DO just pop up. The dogs goes from being perfectly behaved and healthy one day to jumping off the couch, going into a standing seizure, and following the owner around the house trying to attack them. I'm sure in some cases there may be small warning signs that something is not up to par with your dog, but who would automatically assume that they had anything to do with Rage Syndrome? Not I. I can imagine some forms of aggression or seizures would be signs, but those can all happen on their own accord and I for one would not assume it was rage syndrome. I'd assume my dog had a fear issue, medical issue unrelated, or resource guarding issue, etc.


----------



## cshepherd9 (Feb 11, 2010)

I am in no way afraid of either of my dogs. I can get in their face, give them kisses, I practically lay on Dallas and rub her belly - she loves it! Willow is not much of a snuggler but she doesn't have a problem if I want to give her some loves every once in a while. 
That said, I live alone and they don't get much interaction with kids. Dallas is a little standoffish with most kids. Dallas has been around my nieces and nephews a few times a year since she was a pup but not enough that she is completely comfortable so I watch her closely when the family gets together. Willow is still young and she watches kids with interest but is not quite sure of them either. I will know more when we make the trips home in Nov and Dec. 
The funniest thing about Dallas is that most people are intimidated by the way she looks. She is a mutt, most likely Aus. Cattle Dog/Husky but I get all the time that she looks like a Wolf or Coyote. She is the most affectionate, cuddlebug of a dog and will do anything just to get you to rub her belly or let her give you kisses!


----------



## ShenzisMom (Apr 27, 2010)

*Who is afraid of their own dog (even occasionally) and why? I am not afraid of Shenzi. *

*Do you stick your face in your dogs face? Are you afraid it will bite you? I stick everything in her face. It is important that she knows that I need to check her gums, teeth, eyes, ears, etc. At any time. I learned this when my doberman was having a heart attack and wouldnt let me check his vitals as we raced to the clinic.*

*Do you let kids crawl all over your dog(mostly for posters with kids)? The kids in my neighborhood love to give shenzi treats, and give her commands. But other than neck rubbing, head scratching and 'leans' it doesnt go any further. Shenzi LOVES kids, and I wouldnt doubt her for an instant, but I dont trust the kids that much TBH.*

*Do you think YOUR dog would ever bite you? special circumstances? or just turn on you?? Shenzi and me have gotten into our fights and she's given me bruises. If she was going to turn on me I wouldnt have much of a face left-I was giving her a bath yesterday in the shower and was trying to get her to back up. Must have been a little rough inadvertantly because she yelped and quickly turned her head around-and bopped me in the face with her nose :wub I should add that she's in the middle of a pyroderma flare up and her stomache is all scabs...hopefully new food stops this!) The point is that if she was going to seriously hurt me she has had many, many chances. She has a VERY soft mouth. Which may not mean much, but I believe in my dog and our bond.*


----------



## IllinoisNative (Feb 2, 2010)

I have raised my dogs since they were puppies. I know them inside and out and I'm pretty dog savvy. It's not like I "think" they won't bite me. I can read them. One is a chow mix and the other is shep/rottie mix. I rescued both of them at nine weeks three years apart. And it's not like they aren't dominant, challenging breeds, either. My chow mix is DEATHLY afraid of having his nails trims because of a few bad experiences with techs. Even though it takes three people to hold him down, he has never showed his teeth or growled. They don't need to muzzle him. And, trust me, he is panic-stricken!!!

They are five and eight and have NEVER shown any dominance or aggression towards me. Ever. Of course, I practiced NILIF since I had them. I was more obnoxious with them as puppies than any child could be. They are used to having their paws touched, their rear ends touched, their ears touched. I pet them when they are sleeping. Neither are resource guarders because I never allowed them to be or put them in situations where they felt they had to be. They don't guard toys or food. You can stick your hand in their food dish with no fear (not that I would recommend that to anyone). They have no redirected aggression. They don't even snap when they are startled. They are social with dogs, cats, kids, people.

I can stick my face in theirs at any time with no fear. I kiss and love on them ALL. THE. TIME. They trust me and I've earned it.

I was bitten by a dog when I was five. I had two feet of gauze stuffed in my leg and over thirty stitches. On a five year old, that's a lot! I couldn't walk for months without my stitches breaking open. I still have the scars. It was a neighbor's dog. I grew up with dogs my whole life and was never bit by any of my own dogs (shepherds, labs mixes, hounds, huskies). But I was playing at the neighbors house outside in the late 1970's. It was an abused dog who was tied to a dog house and was eating at the time. (How many things are wrong with that scenario? LOL) 

So you would think I would be less trusting. But, no. I'm leery of "other people's dogs" not my own. I don't trust how other people raise their dogs. Period. I've discovered that a whole heck of a lot of people don't know what the **** they are doing. 

I also have to say that they both have fabulous temperaments. If they didn't, even with good/consistent training, things might be different. Since they are both rescues, I don't know their background. So in that regard, I am very lucky...and blessed.


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

Nope not afraid at all. I stick my face in his, I just know when not to do it  After all he is still a puppy with a bit of a wild side from time to time.


----------



## IllinoisNative (Feb 2, 2010)

JakodaCD OA said:


> My aussie Jynx, well sure if you blow in her face, she's gonna give you a face nip, but it's not to be 'nasty',,,Masi is a nose biter, and again, it's a 'play' thing..


Oh my gosh! I thought just my dog did that. He face nips if you blow in his face and it's totally a game to him. He loves it and tries to instigate it. It's hysterical.:laugh:


----------



## 48496 (Sep 1, 2010)

*Who is afraid of their own dog (even occasionally) and why? *I'm not afraid of any of my dogs.

*Do you stick your face in your dogs face? Are you afraid it will bite you? *We don't stick our faces in Marti's face since she's 14 yo and can't see well. She's nipped the air a couple of times because she's been spooked. I put my face in Dakota and Jackie's face and give them kisses and get kisses back. Or I'll put my face in theirs and talk to them while I rub the sides of their face. We all do. I've been doing it since day one so they would be used to it. 

*Do you let kids crawl all over your dog(mostly for posters with kids)? *My girls are teenagers so they don't really crawl over the dogs, but they get on the floor and pull the dogs on them and play very hands on.

*Do you think YOUR dog would ever bite you? special circumstances? or just turn on you?? *I don't think my dogs would bite me or my family.


----------



## shadow mum (Apr 8, 2008)

*Who is afraid of their own dog (even occasionally) and why?* Nope, not afraid.

*Do you stick your face in your dogs face? Are you afraid it will bite you? *I don't stick my face in Shadow's face unless we're giving kisses. I've been headbutted too many times!

*Do you let kids crawl all over your dog(mostly for posters with kids)? *In all the years I've had dogs, I've NEVER allowed any child including my own to crawl or climb on them. It's too easy for the dog to get hurt and react. 

My last boy, Smoke, was sleeping on his dog bed and my DD was 4 at the time. She was wearing dress up high heels and accidently stepped on Smoke's foot. He woke and reacted. My DD ended up with a nasty bruise/graze on her back where his teeth met her body. It would have been a lot worse, but Smoke realized and pulled back at the last second.

Accidents can happen, so why tempt fate?

*Do you think YOUR dog would ever bite you? special circumstances? or just turn on you?? *I don't think Shadow would ever turn on me, although I did come in the back door one morning and was met by Shadow snarling, until he realized it was me.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I am not afraid of any of my dogs. I can take pigs' ears out of their mouthes, I can cut toenails, dress wounds, wipe off new born puppies. I can put my hands and my face anywhere around my dogs. 

But, my dogs are not raised around children. Children run and scream. I worry about my dogs around kids, because I do not have them around kids. To them kids are a bit of a novelty. I have had no close calls, I am just not comfortable enough to give them a free pass around kids.

My brother said that he doesn't want to come over and find that my dogs have eaten me, I laughed out loud. My dogs will NEVER bite me. I am 100% sure of that. Not on purpose anyway. In the middle of a dog fight they might. If they are really hurt bad and scared they may, but so far even hurting they have never shown any signs of aggression toward me or anyone else.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

JakodaCD OA said:


> Since one of the topics in another thread is going WAY off the beaten path.
> 
> Here's a place to answer the question above?
> 
> ...


***My answers are in bold.***


----------



## shannonrae (Sep 9, 2010)

I would not have a dog that I was afraid of. If I could not get in a dogs face and trust it not to bite, it would have no place in my home. I have dogs because I enjoy the company, active lifestyle and cuddling  . I think people that have dogs that they do not trust may need to rethink having the dog. Especially if that dog has been raised by you from a pup. How a dog behaves with its owner speaks volumes about the type of owner/guardian someone is.
I do not allow my rescue dogs near children unsupervised . . . ever.
I can do most anything with any one of my dogs without fear of being bitten. My dogs are mostly rescues, that I acquired as adults of questionable temperament. They all required work to reach this level of trust (however, I have not had any dog that I did not trust after a 1 month "probation" period). 
If we are running around worrying about such things as "rage syndrome" (which is *very* rare, so rare that someone could work with dogs for years and never see a single *true* case) when do we have time to enjoy who they are instead of fearing what they could be? Dogs do not want to live with someone who fears them and that they cannot get close to. They are very social and tactile creatures. It is unfair to expect otherwise.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

> How a dog behaves with its owner speaks volumes about the type of owner/guardian someone is.


Some dogs have temperament issues(especially rescues) that cannot be resolved, so you manage their behaviors for life. And those dogs will have a hard time getting re-homed. 
It isn't black and white on the owners ability when the dog has such issues. 
If you could see some dogs and how they were in the beginning and how they are managed now, you may think the owner is doing wonderfully with that dog. 

I do agree, if you let the dog control you, then there is no trust, respect for either the dog or owner.


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

shannonrae said:


> If we are running around worrying about such things as "rage syndrome" (which is *very* rare, so rare that someone could work with dogs for years and never see a single *true* case) when do we have time to enjoy who they are instead of fearing what they could be? Dogs do not want to live with someone who fears them and that they cannot get close to. They are very social and tactile creatures. It is unfair to expect otherwise.


I personally don't think my dog suffers at all from my paranoia or fear of rage syndrome. I'm not afraid of HIM. I don't deny him any lovin, training, or exercise as a result of my fear of the disease. He can get close to me all he wants, he just doesn't unless he's doing something with me. I would feel a lot more comfortable with a smaller dog chilling on my lap while I'm watching tv than an 80lb dog that I can't manhandle too, tbh. I wouldn't deny Frag that if he wanted it, I'm just glad he doesn't and I don't encourage it. God forbid something were to happen, there's not much to me; I'd be screwed if he wanted me dead.


----------



## CaseysGSD (Oct 15, 2010)

No, not at all afraid! We all kiss and love on her face daily and she does the same to us. As far as crawling on, my kids are 3 and 5 so they don't crawl but they dress her up, hug all over her and the 3 of them (2 kids and the dog) lay together on the big dog bed and watch cartoons on the weekend mornings together! She currently can be a bit stranger afraid so I'm not sure if she would ever nip an adult but she ADORES kids (probally from being with mine everyday) the smaller the better! About 10 and up she treats the same as she would an adult but she only needs to see a 4 year old across the street and she gets so happy and just wants to kiss them all over! (and no, I don't just let her run up to strange small children and do this)


----------



## shannonrae (Sep 9, 2010)

onyx'girl said:


> Some dogs have temperament issues(especially rescues) that cannot be resolved, so you manage their behaviors for life. And those dogs will have a hard time getting re-homed.
> It isn't black and white on the owners ability when the dog has such issues.
> If you could see some dogs and how they were in the beginning and how they are managed now, you may think the owner is doing wonderfully with that dog.


That is true. I meant that statement in regards to raising a puppy. It is also possibly an unfair statement. As a matter of fact, I realized the whole sentence was out of place. But, in most cases I believe it to be true
In my experience rescuing dogs (these dogs are not "average" rescue dogs two were set to be euth'd due to aggression towards people)
when a dog is happy and comfortable with its owner it is evident in the demeanor of the dog wether or not all behavior issues have been resolved. If dog and human have a true bond then most behavior issues will likely be resolved. Especially those pertaining to trust.
That's my long version of that statement. . . out of place as it is. Sorry


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

not afraid at all.

yes i stick my face in my dogs face.

no i don't let children or adults crawl
all over my dog but it does happen and my dog
doesn't react.

no i don't think our dog will ever bite us
no matter what.



JakodaCD OA said:


> Since one of the topics in another thread is going WAY off the beaten path.
> 
> Here's a place to answer the question above?
> 
> ...


----------



## shannonrae (Sep 9, 2010)

DJEtzel said:


> I personally don't think my dog suffers at all from my paranoia or fear of rage syndrome. I'm not afraid of HIM. I don't deny him any lovin, training, or exercise as a result of my fear of the disease. He can get close to me all he wants, he just doesn't unless he's doing something with me. I would feel a lot more comfortable with a smaller dog chilling on my lap while I'm watching tv than an 80lb dog that I can't manhandle too, tbh. I wouldn't deny Frag that if he wanted it, I'm just glad he doesn't and I don't encourage it. God forbid something were to happen, there's not much to me; I'd be screwed if he wanted me dead.


My 80lb dog thinks hes a lap dog.
Thank you for the clarification, I was a little worried.

But, I guess what I don't understand how you can be enjoying your dog to the fullest if you've got those negative thoughts rolling around in your head? The thought of one of my dogs randomly attacking me has never even crossed my mind. Biting if hurt, maybe. . .


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

shannonrae said:


> My 80lb dog thinks hes a lap dog.
> Thank you for the clarification, I was a little worried.
> 
> But, I guess what I don't understand how you can be enjoying your dog to the fullest if you've got those negative thoughts rolling around in your head? The thought of one of my dogs randomly attacking me has never even crossed my mind. Biting if hurt, maybe. . .


Frag used to, then he grew up and decided he was too good for human interaction.  He really grew into the GSD stereotype of not wanting attention unless they seek it. 

I don't know why I randomly think things like this, but I do and it doesn't really effect anything. I know I trust my dog, but there is always the what if in my mind. It could have something to do with the nasty dog bite I got earlier this summer hindering my "everything is perfect, no dog will hurt me" thinking, but I don't know. I knew that dog pretty well and even though the bite wasn't his fault, it still got me thinking and being a lot more paranoid. It doesn't stop me from doing my job interacting with strange dogs daily or my own, but I do think about the nasty things in life more. I still crawl around with pitbulls in their cages at work and such, but all the while I'm thinking "wow, what if this dog just up and attacked me?" I guess I'm just too stubborn to let my thoughts get in the way of what I love.


----------



## will_and_jamie (Jul 8, 2006)

No, neither of us are afraid of our two dogs.

Yes, we stick our faces in theirs and they stick their faces in our face.

We don't have kids yet. However, my friend did let her daughter crawl all over our previous GSD and took a photo of it while I was at work. I told her I wasn't OK with it and as far as I know it didn't happen again. 

No, I don't believe our dogs would turn and bite us.


----------



## High Impact (Jul 16, 2010)

No, we are not afraid of Zoot at all.

Yes, I have been known to stick my face by hers but it would probably be at certain times we are playing...not a random "surprise" face plant. lol

My kids have been known to roll around on the floor with her when in playful pup mood but she is so stinkin' large now they usually get scratched, mouthed or stepped on. There is not much of that anymore and I would never allow another child to crawl on her because I don't trust the child more than Zoot.

I don't believe that Zoot would bite unprovoked BUT if you provoked her or pushed her too far I could see her letting you know with her teeth. I believe ANY dog could potentially bite if given the "right" (wrong) circumstances.


----------



## Marissa (Dec 31, 2009)

Not afraid at all  My son LOVES his dogs. He calls Izaak Ice :wub: Even though my son and dogs do wonderful together I dont leave them alone..I just dont want there to ever be any chance of anything happening..even an accident. My dogs sleep in my bed, let my son climb all over them. I can clip there nails, clean there ears, put my face in theirs.. anything I want to do! But it wasn't always that way, I had to work for that trust. Izaak had horrible Pano when i adopted him and was very painful and very very mouthy about it when he hurt, and my German Shorthair, we've had many "discussions" to say the least in the years together lol..but we definetly respect each other now  My biggest issue now is that they steal food from my 15 month old lol..although its not stealing when he puts it up to their faces!!!!!! :rofl:


----------



## fgshepherd (Sep 1, 2010)

I'm not afraid of Rocky. When we first got him, I was a bit shy of him, but now, I realize he's a giant baby. I kiss his head and face and nose and muzzle all the time. I pet his ears and tail and pat him on his rump. Sometimes he doesn't like the patting on his side, but he'll just move his head to my hand and I stop. I do respect him if I think he doesn't enjoy something, I certainly won't do it. He lets me pet his hands and feet, and lets me brush him just fine. When he's had enough, he walks away and I let him. I'd be VERY sad if he ever bit me on purpose. Sometimes he gets flared up when he's excited and I find my arm or hand in his mouth, but he'd never clamp down. I don't mind the mouthing as long as he's playing. I know some folks really get mad at their pets if they do that, but I know he's just playing. He really isn't exposed to kids, we're not a little kid family.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

JakodaCD OA said:


> Since one of the topics in another thread is going WAY off the beaten path.
> 
> Here's a place to answer the question above?
> 
> ...


 I'm working on it though.


----------



## tierra nuestra (Sep 8, 2010)

i trust my dogs,no fear,no hesitations,they love my kids and vice versa they are handled and rolled over from day one.but even the most faithful dog should not be left alone with small children ever!as a responsible parent and dog owner you should always supervise play no matter how trust worthy the pet.its like leaving a 4 year old who can swim at the pool alone and hopefully they make it to the other side.never gamble with a childs life.period.older children can easily hurt a dog or puppy as well.
yes you should have faith and trust in your dog but do not be careless.look up what happened to the baby in quebec last month who was left alone for a couple minutes in her carseat with husky who was a trusted family pet.and there comes a point when you have a dog you cannot trust and never will and who is a danger to others,then its time to make a responsible decision for the dog,the family and others.


----------



## Whitedog404 (Mar 25, 2010)

Nope, not afraid of any of my dogs, and I guess that's because I've never seen them exhibit any vicious tenancies. I woozle them up close and personal on a regular basis, so they're used to someone being in their faces. And when they're lying down, I'll often straddle them to give them a hug or kiss. They're mellow about it. I don't have kids around, so I wouldn't let one get crazy around the dogs, but they can certainly visit respectfully. Also, I have to say, that one of my dogs, the 4 year old white GSD simply cannot stand one of our friends. It's downright weird. When she comes over, he barks in her face nonstop (we do stop him), and when she tries to go near him, he'll run away and start making "puffing" noises at her. Like a horse puffing out his cheeks and blowing. It's so strange because she's such an animal lover. Not a mean bone in her body. This is the only person who gets that kind of reaction out of him. Usually, when someone comes by, he'll bark at them, then run and grab a toy in his mouth and try to bark with a full mouth. It's pretty funny for a 120-pound GSD. Then he stops for the rest of their stay.


----------



## ZAYDA (Apr 22, 2010)

Miikkas mom said:


> Oh my!! What wonderful pictures!!!! :wub:


Now thats the way it should be. I have had 5 GSD's and raised 3 daughters and my girls could crawl all over my dogs. Only 1 time did 1 of my dogs bite someone. A boy was chasing my daughter home and he ran up to the boy and put on a clamp job on his arm. Didn't do anything but leave some red marks but that was the only time.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Apr 2, 2010)

I know Jax would never turn on my because he turns *to* me when he gets hurt. A sick side of me actually enjoys when he gets hurt (I mean, not actually injured) because he's so adorable when he comes running to me after being steam rolled at the dog park.
The only thing I worry about is that he's still a puppy and he can't control his giant choppers yet... I don't want to get one in the eye one day. 
Since he was tiny I've taken away and given back his food and toys so it doesn't catch him off guard if someone else does it one day.


----------



## Klamari (Aug 6, 2010)

*Who is afraid of their own dog (even occasionally) and why?*
I'm not afraid of any of our dogs. 

*Do you stick your face in your dogs face? *Yes, all of them, all the time. 
*Are you afraid it will bite you? *No. We set pretty firm ground rules when they were puppies. 

*Do you let kids crawl all over your dog(mostly for posters with kids)?*
I have small nieces who come over all the time. I would let them crawl on our lab/chow without fear of her biting them, but her she has pain in her hips sometimes and I wouldn't want them to hurt her. Even if they hurt her though, I doubt she would bite them.
With our little dogs, I allow kids to play with the Poms (and closely supervise). I trust them up to a point. I dont THINK they would bite, but I still watch them closely.
We limit kid-interaction with our Chihuahua. I know she would bite a child if I was not standing over her, giving her a stern glare of warning. I make her sit nicely for petting (hopefully without growling) but thats as far as I will push it with her.

*Do you think YOUR dog would ever bite you? special circumstances? or just turn on you??*
No, not now. When they were puppies and young adults and we were working on manners and everything, of course they would nip. But I dont have any fear of any of them (even the Chihuahua) ever seriously biting a member of our immediate family. Special circumstances (a medical condition, etc).....I don't know. I suppose anything is possible. But it would have to be something pretty serious.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

*Who is afraid of their own dog (even occasionally) and why?*
Not me.

*Do you stick your face in your dogs face? Are you afraid it will bite you?*
I try to avoid putting my face in Bianca's face. It's not because I'm afraid she will bite me, but rather because I KNOW she will lick my face if I put it close enough! I don't like face-slurps so I try to keep my face out of Bianca's, although sometimes she gets me anyway. 
She's also accidentally whacked me in the chin a few times when I had my face right by her head and she turned her head suddenly. Mostly when I was buckling her seat belt, because I have to lean over so my chin is right above her head and she doesn't always realize I'm so close, and then Wham

*Do you let kids crawl all over your dog(mostly for posters with kids)?*
I don't have kids, but Bianca's previous owner did and Bianca is very good with kids. I let kids pet her and stuff but I don't encourage them to climb/crawl on her because I wouldn't want kids crawling on me so why should she? She would not bite but she probably wouldn't appreciate it either. I do let kids (those I know well) lean on Bianca or put their head on her, which she seems to enjoy. 


*Do you think YOUR dog would ever bite you? special circumstances? or just turn on you??*
No I don't think she would "turn on" me but I know that any dog can bite, if they are in a lot of pain for example or other circumstances so it is important to respect them.


----------



## Iletthedogout (Aug 30, 2010)

I train my dog to behave and know its limitations. It isn't about trust. It's about training. In any given circumstance, animals, yes dogs are animals, may react unexpectedly. I've always had a dog try at least once to test me if I asked them to do something they didn't want to do. I don't consider that turning on me. I see it as a meeting of the minds. 

NO I DO NOT LET MY CHILDREN CLIMB ON MY DOGS OR GET IN THE DOG'S FACE. THIS IS A STUPID WAY FOR CHILDREN TO APPROACH DOGS AND SHOULD NOT BE ENCOURAGED. KIDS WHO DO THIS WITH THEIR OWN DOGS WILL DO IT WITH STRANGE DOGS, WHICH IS A RECIPE FOR DISASTER.

Sorry for the vent. GSDs are not infallible and we shouldn't expect them to behave beyond the parameters of pets that need guidance and a watchful eye.


----------



## CaliBoy (Jun 22, 2010)

From the time all three of my GSD's were puppies, they were constantly picked up, hugged, kissed, and doted on. So, it never occurred to me to be afraid, of getting in their face or anything. When I grabbed their paws, they would get mouthy, but not an ounce of aggression. With my second GSD, the female, in fact, she was super affectionate but didn't like anyone touching her besides me, in which case she was a big 'ol snuggle bunny. The first two were wonderful with kids and small children.

The present guy is nice to kids, but sometimes a little too rough, so I limit his play time with children when relatives and friends visit. I find it really weird when fellow GSD owners tell me that their dogs don't like to be hugged or that they are nervous to grab their snout or be near their face. I think puppies need to be conditioned to understand human affection, and then they will not only welcome it, but become addicted to it as they get older. A puppy, I think, which has been handled constantly with love and affection will never become too big to be loved on.


----------



## Ucdcrush (Mar 22, 2004)

Well, looks like no one is afraid of their dogs  I suspect that's because we all know what our dogs do and do not accept, and for most people who raise dogs from puppies, we would not be able to think of many things that would have our dogs bite us. 

Now even if someone had adopted a fearful dog, a dog that may have bitten out of fear in the past, I think most people would be very comfortable living with that dog knowing his boundaries and what he can and can not deal with, controlling the environment accordingly, and thus would not be _afraid_ of them -- even if they could not do the same behaviors with that particular fearful dog that they could with another dog that they are similarly unafraid of.

It would seem that one would only be "scared" of a dog if they *did not know* what would cause the dog to react violently..

People who would fall into the "scared of dog" camp are probably the (wonderful) people that want to help to rehabilitate a dog with a troubled past, who are still dealing with figuring out what their dog can and can not handle. 

Having not read any other thread that may have led to this thread, may I ask what spawned this particular question?


----------



## Yvette (Jan 29, 2001)

Only of my Shih Tzu. Ding dong has a few quirks about him. DaKota, I was at first, but she learned to trust me. My Pug. never. She, like DaKota, is a lover, not a biter.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Ok, I lied. I am terrified of my dogs' heads. Their heads are like concrete blocks. These ROCKS are fastened front and center of fifty to seventy five pounds of pure muscle. 

The leap and run, and on occasion between our combined reflexive action, we have still managed to collide.

Colliding with the ROCKs, produces the following symptoms:
In me, weakness in the legs, sick to the stomach, massive headache, light headedness.

In the dogs, failure to eat for two days, blood vessels in eyes burst.

Yes, I am afraid, I just cannot afford those collisions, for me OR the dogs. 

My dogs will never attack or bite me on purpose, but they may just KILL me with their heads.


----------



## debbiebrown (Apr 13, 2002)

nope, never had a dog i was afraid of.............i can stick my face in thers, take bones and chews from them, stick my hand in their food dish, etc.........

however, i would not trust them around kids, because they weren't brought up around them, and i wouldn't want to chance it...........i did socialize around peoples kids that i know under supervision and controlled circumstances, just so they knew what these little creatures were all about, but because of the high herding urge and not having had constant close contact with kids i am very cautious when kids are around........
i do have one young male now that is kind of funky with people, so i instruct people how to interact with him and control all situations and things are fine...........


----------



## gypsyrose (Nov 22, 2010)

*this is a touchy subject*

Gypsy bites the fire out of me she bites me fifteen times every morning when i go to play with her before work she jumps up and snaps at my sleeves and occasionaly gets skin when we go walking she makes me bleed often by scratching me with her toe nails and bights the fire out of me when i try to trim them. her bights all ways end with a little extra to let me know she could hurt me seariously if she really wanted. she has bit me in the face mostely just bumping me with her teeth. She truly cant be trusted with small childern or cats, but i'm not afrad of her at all when i reach for her coller and she bites i grab her by the teeth and drag her too me and we go for a walk. I had to learn early she likes to use her mouth like i use my hands. she bights every thing she likes including water from the hose or when we go swiming. at a year old she knows the comand NO BITE and all ways stops when told but even now she will bite gently in play but has toned it down alot from her puppy days.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

What country are you from?


----------



## Lesley1905 (Aug 25, 2010)

1) I'm not afraid of any of my dogs, including my families dogs!

2) I put my face in all of their faces and never afraid their going to bite me...maybe Brody because he's still in his puppy biting stage!

3) Brody LOVES kids. He gets soooo excited when he sees them. If the parents let their kids be around Brody, then I let it happen, I want him to like kids. There's 4 little girls all under the age of 10 next door...they are Brodys highlight of the day when he gets to see them  Zella on the other hand...I'm cautious with her. She hasn't been around kids that much except family members. She's never been mean but I still watch her just because she doesnt get as much interaction with them!

4) I don't think they would bite me, I have a great bond with all my brothers (dogs) and my dogs!


----------



## Heagler870 (Jun 27, 2009)

I am not afraid of my dogs ever. Why would I get a dog that I am afriad of? 

I don't stick my face in my dog's face unless they come up to me and lick me to death, but then it's them that sticks their face in mine. 

I don't have kids and Apollo is not good with kids. He barks and growls at them. Before I got him he was never around a kid so I don't let him near kids. Riley loves kids. He loves anyone that will give him attention. 

To me a dog is a dog and all are capable of biting whether someone thinks so or not. I don't see my dogs biting me and they woudln't for no reason but I don't put anything past a dog.


----------



## Deb (Nov 20, 2010)

I trust my dogs completely. I wouldn't have a dog I couldn't trust that way. I have never allowed my kids to crawl on my dogs. For me, (and just me) it's a matter of being disrespectful to the dog to have it done. They can lay together, but not do something that could accidently hurt the dog. Just my humble opinion.


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

Having adopted two older dogs, I can honestly say that no, I am not afraid of them at all. I can do anything to them, with them, whatever...and I know without a doubt in my mind that I am safe. They will not turn on me, they will not harm me. 

My boy is super cuddly and playful and I watch him only because he gets carried away when playing with my grandkids and that scares them, even tho he is just playing. What scares them the most is the fact that he has such big teeth! 

However, with my girl, I have no info regarding her first 16 months of life and she has been nippy with strangers and children, so I watch her extremely close, keep a leash on her or crate her if I feel the situation warrants it and work hard to socialize her and build her confidence.


----------



## WolfCrest (May 13, 2010)

*Who is afraid of their own dog (even occasionally) and why?*
I'm not afraid of Torah at all. Who could be she's a big goofy mess. Jericho I wouldn't say I'm afraid of (There have been times in the past I would say yes I was afraid of him) I am cautious(overly so according to my cousin, who's dog attacked Jericho tonight). Jericho isn't a big fan of other dogs that get in his face. kids/adults loves them all other dogs, not so much.

*Do you stick your face in your dogs face? Are you afraid it will bite you?*
I do have to say I stick my face in Torah and Jericho's faces for kisses to talk to them, check their teeth, ears, eyes, ect. it's better for them in the long run to just accept it. Someday someone (Like a vet) is going to do this to them so why not get them used to it and have it be a non-issue.

*Do you let kids crawl all over your dog(mostly for posters with kids)?*
I personally don't have kids, but I have a large family with children rangeing from 18 months to teenagers. Torah loves everyone. Jericho has his favorites. Normally no kids are allowed to crawl all over him. The exception being my cousin Meghan she LOVES him and he LOVES her so they play all the time. He's very easy with her.

*Do you think YOUR dog would ever bite you? special circumstances? or just turn on you??*
Bite me- Jericho used to bite badly(thank you previous owners) but since I got him and have been working with him it's gotten a lot better. He did get me good once in the face. I was walking past him and he wanted my attention which was focused on something else and so he jumped up, nipped, and nailed me in the face, busted my lip the whole nine yard. That is the one time I would say I got scared not really of him but having that come out of nowhere and hurt like **** can certainly knock you off kilter. He has never done it since but there is still that possiblity he could bite. In all honesty he probably wouldn't bite me(meaning to hurt me) little nips here and ther are him still being him but they are getting less and less. But He would probably go after someone who threatened me or someone who did something to deserve it. Torah is mouthy as **** but she doesn't bite down. It kind of reminds me or the white fang movie where the boy is standing outside and the wolf is just holding his arm in his mouth. She annoys me because she'll do it to my hands and she will just hold them. not try and chew or bite down hard she just lays there and holds my hand in her mouth... And I seem to be the only one she does that to. I don't worry about it because I know she isn't going to hurt me.


----------



## kidkhmer (Jul 14, 2010)

Yeah kzoppa epic pictures !! Karma(6mths) and Grace(2years) are all over each other like a rash ! Tonight karma grabbed a dummy and grace actually walked over, used both her hands to prise open karma's jaws and then stuck her little arm all the way in and retrieved it . Karma just relaxed and I fell off the bloody couch laughing. We have a new baby coming in april next year and I am not in the slightest worried !! That doesn't mean everyone outside the front gate isn't **** scared of her though ;-)


----------



## Stogey (Jun 29, 2010)

I trust DJ and not the least bit afraid of him ... I've seen him terrorize other dogs (he not a social animal by no means) so I know he has it in him and I do get the occasional nip when I'm on the floor rough housing with him. At that point I'm on his level and he's excited to be playing so he doesn't get a great deal of correction over a nip on the hand or arm ...


----------



## shilorio (Mar 21, 2010)

never  im afraid of chucho hurting another dog but hes never put in that situation. chucho is a stubern bully but im not affraid of him. my dad says he could snap but i dont belive so. (my dads also a bit affraid of dogs)


----------



## Melgrj7 (Jul 5, 2009)

Sometimes . . . when I do a recall from a long distance . . . I am a little afraid of Nash, last time I ended up on the ground with a sable dog standing on me licking my face ::hangs head in shame::


----------



## King&Skylar (Jun 3, 2010)

I am only scared of skylar if she sees me from far away outside, she comes running full speed and jumps on me all 4 feet off the ground to say HI haha. I'm not seriously scared of any of the dogs here. But, I used to be really afraid of King when he first came here, i was never around big dogs, and he was a rescue- but i started training and walking him 4ish years ago, and we're best buds now


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

JakodaCD OA said:


> Since one of the topics in another thread is going WAY off the beaten path.
> 
> Here's a place to answer the question above?
> 
> ...


 
No I have never been afraid of any of the numerous GSD's that we have had over the last 40 or so years. As some have said already, why would I have a dog whom I was afraid of. We can take anything out of their mouth at any time, cut nails, or look at their teeth, etc., trained them from little puppyhood to accept this for obvious reasons.

Yes we can stick our face in his (current dog 3 yo male GSD) and do so when we also give him a BIG hug and sometimes a smooch on his muzzle. In fact if i want to show off in our obedience club or in the Saturday GSD class that I go to - I will put a little 1" dog bisciut between my lips and let him pluck it out - looks scary as heck as he usually opens his big mouth all open when he comes up to grab the biscuit.

Yes, we also let him play with kids - our only worry is that he will get too pushy friendly and play a little rough but other than that no. No problem with aggressiveness with kids. Other early dogs were super with our baby son and we had no problem with letting the dog loose on the floor with the little crawlers! We expected the dog to tolerate the baby and she did very well.

Other than an accidental bite when we are playing - the only time I might expect the possibility of a bite would be if he were badly hurt, i.e. car accident or something similar.

He might run into me when he is doing the "zoomies"!


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Yes, those concrete block heads. Really schutzhund people, you have it all wrong. These dogs do not NEED teeth to be deadly. Instead of bite work, you could do head work, LOL! Being ploughed by a 40mph missile is no laughing matter. 

I have done the treat in my mouth thing with mine too.


----------



## tonkatuff81 (Jul 13, 2010)

*Kzoppa's kids*

I hereby declare your kids to be the most well protected toddlers in the world.

Excellent pictures.

I'm not afraid of my GSD, but I don't think I'd want to test yours.


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

Melgrj7 said:


> Sometimes . . . when I do a recall from a long distance . . . I am a little afraid of Nash, last time I ended up on the ground with a sable dog standing on me licking my face ::hangs head in shame::


Been there, done that too!! Nothing to be ashamed of, just jump up quick so no one notices.


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

selzer said:


> ...................
> I have done the treat in my mouth thing with mine too.


That is a VERY impressive trick - esp to people who have just witnessed your dogs barking at something!


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I like the one where I pull the mouth open and stick my head in there like a lion tamer. Only it works better with dogs because they are bigger -- have bigger mouthes. I do it with Cujo now, as I only have bitches at home. ----Kiddies, don't do this at home ---

But I know my dogs. They will never hurt me intentionally. But unintentionally, they may KILL me. 

I think there are way more ways to be injured by or around your dog without any intent, than attacking. 

My friend broke her leg, falling down when her dog ran into her.
My mom fell over Cujo and hurt herself. 
I have gotten a couple of serious head injuries from their exhuberance. 
My sister got her hand caught while passing out steak -- no blood, but I am sure it did not feel good.

I just figure it is part of the price you pay for having dogs.

People who have horses sometimes get kicked or bit, but more often they might get crushed along a gate, or stepped on, or yanked off balance by accident, or just fall out off and hurt themselves. It is part of riding horses. 

Skiiing and bicycle riding and roller skating might cause trips to the ER too. 

This is why I have little patience with people being afraid of dogs. I mean, you would have to have had a serious lasting injury for it to cause you to be afraid of every dog from here on out.


----------



## VomBlack (May 23, 2009)

_Who is afraid of their own dog (even occasionally) and why?_
I've never been afraid of my dogs, I don't think i've ever had a reason to be. When I went to gt Noire the whole reason she was given to me was because she was "aggressive"..but from day one I never saw the evil killer dog that they were trying to convince me they had.

_
Do you stick your face in your dogs face? Are you afraid it will bite you?_
I will go nose to nose with them which usually results in aggressive.. licking. 
_
Do you let kids crawl all over your dog(mostly for posters with kids)?_
I don't have kids but there's kids in the family ranging from 4-12. Odin adores kids and I've never been nervous having him around kids as he plays nice, isn't grabby with toys and isn't bad with food. I was told Noire could under no circumstances be trusted with kids but again, when I first introduced her to a kid (my 5 year old cousin) he ignored her and she came right up and started licking his hands and wagging her tail..and she's been great ever since with all types of children.

_Do you think YOUR dog would ever bite you? special circumstances? or just turn on you??
_Call me naive but no, I don't. With both of my dogs I can take something out of their mouths, groom and trim nails without issue. Neither have really startled easily over anything and they get along very well with each other so I don't have any real worries of getting bit while trying to break up a dog fight. 

Like some people have mentioned the worst that has happened is i've been steamrolled during a recall and tripped up the stairs a time or two.  Oh and those marrow bones HURT when you step on them or kick them..they have a bad habit of leaving those in dark hallways at night


----------



## ST33L3R (Nov 17, 2010)

I am scared to death of our dog. 
little bit of history: my boyfriend got a gsd after the death of our daughter. My boyfriend has always been our dogs master. He does what ever my boyfriend says. Our gsd will growl at myself and my daughter, when ever we enter the room he is in. He shows his teeth and has bitten me a few times and has broken my finger when I picked up his food bowl to wash it. I forgave him for this because maybe I went in to his space. My boyfriend had to leave the home to take a job 4 states away. He offered to take the dog. I asked if the dog could stay. We would trade off every other week end. I feel as though the dog is an alarm for me, and I need to feel safe. I am afraid of my dog but I am more afraid to be alone. I want to act like I am his master, but do you think the dog knows I am afraid of him? how can I stop him from growling at me and my daughter and be our friend. We need him and I want him to be in our life. I just don't want him to growl and bite us. We give him everything he needs. When I feed him he growls at me, so I hold his bowl and I pet him and say good boy. but he bites me and then I run away. It hurts a lot when he bites. but on the other hand when he hears something outside he runs right up to me and pushes his body against mine and growls. he pins me where ever I am and won't let me move. I do not want to be afraid of him. I just have no clue what to do. Is he protecting me or does he hate me?


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

Gwen,

I would start your own thread about your issues. They are very serious and the dog should not be growling at you or your daughter. 

How old is Steeler? Has he been checked out medically (full thyroid)? Do you have a trusted trainer/behaviorist that can work with you?

He is definitely not protecting you but this is one of the very few times that I will that he is trying to dominate you. Please get a professional's help with this and NEVER leave your daughter alone with him. 

Start NILIF (Nothing in Life is Free) ASAP until you can have a trainer come in and help you make a plan.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I hope you are kidding when you say he bites you and you run away.
You need to get with a good reputable trainer and work thru these issues. Your dog does not see you as his leader. He pins you? Your problems are much more serious than what a web board can provide...hope you get some help asap. Where are you located, maybe someone here can recommend help in your area.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

Steeler please for heaven's sake please get some help . Reading this gave me the shivers. I don't want to scare you more - but I don't want you to be injured or maimed or worse, or your precious little girl. You have nothing to feel guilty or apologetic about. The house is YOUR space and you can go wherever you want , dog being there or not. This is not good or normal behaviour. I wouldn't be surprised if there was a "victim" that the dog would take his issues out on even in your boyfriends care. This is not protection for you . This is not acceptable.

I know what I would do.

Carmen
Carmspack Working German Shepherd Dogs


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

I watched the video's that are in her signature.

Is that a shock collar? 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_profilepage&v=47BP5ClGyNw


----------



## Dogaroo (Mar 4, 2003)

Not afraid at all. I have very forgiving dogs. Kaija bit me once, by accident. My fault.... I got in the way when the dogs were roughhousing. She was going for my other dog & she missed & got me instead. Didn't even break skin (she has a very soft mouth) but I yelped, her ears went back & she immediately started giving me little tiny gentle licks on my arm where she bit me. It never happened again.

There was one time when Gunnar bared his teeth at me & growled & stared me down when I was trying to go outside. I couldn't figure out what had gotten into him; he had NEVER shown aggression before. Naturally, I was very concerned & planned to call my trainer ASAP. The next morning, I saw signs that a bear had been hanging around the house. (I live in the woods.) That's when I realized I should trust my trustworthy dogs & pay attention when they try to tell me something.

Yes, I get in their faces. I kiss them on the top of their snouts. (To a dog, that's generally a gesture of dominance rather than affection.) They not only tolerate it, they lick my chin in return & pant happily & wag their tails (low, not high) & lean into me for hugs. I would NEVER do that to a dog who hadn't completely earned my trust.

The day after Kaija showed up at my grandma's house, I took her to the vet for a complete checkup. I was paying my bill (as usual, my vet "forgot" to charge for a few things) & felt the leash tugging on my arm. I turned around to find my German Shepherd lying on the floor with a toddler crawling on her & tugging on her ears. Kaija was panting happily, her eyes were sparkling & she had a cloud of little hearts floating around her head. I almost wet my pants. Mind you, I didn't know this dog yet, I was still afraid of German Shepherds & treating her like a bundle of old dynamite that's oozing nitroglycerine, and somebody lets their BABY loose on her!


----------



## debbiebrown (Apr 13, 2002)

nope, i have never had a dog i was afraid would bite us.........we have always been able to stick our faces in our dogs face, take bones/food away, etc...........i can't imagine not being able to do these things around them for fear of being bit.........


----------



## Todd (Sep 6, 2004)

tonkatuff81 said:


> I hereby declare your kids to be the most well protected toddlers in the world.
> 
> Excellent pictures.
> 
> I'm not afraid of my GSD, but I don't think I'd want to test yours.


I noticed the cat getting a friendly lick too!!!

Love seeing GSDs and kids. I don't have any (kids) so Heidi has to use the neighborhood kids to get her kid fix satisfied. When we lived in an apartment, we would have kids coming from all over to play with her.

For the original topic...I'm not afraid of her at all. We took it very slow in the beginning since she was a rescue. But as we bonded, there is a two way trust that I could have never imagined.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I also think you should start another thread..NO One should be afraid of their own dog, and if YOUR dog acts like this towards YOU, he shouldn't be living with you


----------



## JOSHUA SAMPSON (Feb 21, 2010)

nope never, and if you are i feel sorry for you, what a shame.


----------



## DharmasMom (Jul 4, 2010)

ST33L3R said:


> I am scared to death of our dog.
> little bit of history: my boyfriend got a gsd after the death of our daughter. My boyfriend has always been our dogs master. He does what ever my boyfriend says. Our gsd will growl at myself and my daughter, when ever we enter the room he is in. He shows his teeth and has bitten me a few times and has broken my finger when I picked up his food bowl to wash it. I forgave him for this because maybe I went in to his space. My boyfriend had to leave the home to take a job 4 states away. He offered to take the dog. I asked if the dog could stay. We would trade off every other week end. I feel as though the dog is an alarm for me, and I need to feel safe. I am afraid of my dog but I am more afraid to be alone. I want to act like I am his master, but do you think the dog knows I am afraid of him? how can I stop him from growling at me and my daughter and be our friend. We need him and I want him to be in our life. I just don't want him to growl and bite us. We give him everything he needs. When I feed him he growls at me, so I hold his bowl and I pet him and say good boy. but he bites me and then I run away. It hurts a lot when he bites. but on the other hand when he hears something outside he runs right up to me and pushes his body against mine and growls. he pins me where ever I am and won't let me move. I do not want to be afraid of him. I just have no clue what to do. Is he protecting me or does he hate me?



I am going to reiterate what the others have said. This is NOT normal and you need to get a specialist in there ASAP. Your dog should not be growling at and biting you or your daughter. Please, please get help before something bad happens.


----------



## vicky2200 (Oct 29, 2010)

I am not afraid of any of my dogs, never have been. In fact I have never met a dog that I have been afraid of. The only way I would be afraid is if the dog was vicious. The way I see it, with a fearful dog or even a dog that is just uncomfortable in a situation, unless its vicious, the worst thats going to happen is I will be bitten, and life will go on. A vicious dog could do damage, but I have never come across one ( and I have come across many dogs.)

Yes, I stick my face in their faces. For a few reasons, mainly because it teaches them tolerance ( for when kids are around.) I have never once thought they would bite me when I do this.

I dont have kids, but I have cousins, and the answer to that is NO. My oldest dog doesnt like strangers, especially kids, they make him nervous. If they leave him alone, he is fine. My second oldest dog can play with kids but I wouldnt let them climb on her or roll on her because I think it would freak her out and she would probably run away and end up hurting them by running over them or throwing them off. She wouldnt ever bite. I take her to festivals and kids crowd around her and she loves it, but I wouldnt let kids get too aggressive, just because of the potential 'get away' injuries ( and i dont want to traumatize her.) My youngest dog has had issues with kids in the past and is JUST now (almost 2yrs old) able to be around kids who dont get in her face and leave her alone. Shockingly, my cousin, who is ten was here yesterday (she has bitten him in the past) and she laid next to him (which was RARE) and then he hugged her, and instead of nipping him or freaking out, she just left. Im glad there is some progress, but I still am careful about strange kids because of her fear. She has never broken skin, but I dont want to take that chance. 

I know my GSD (second oldest) wouldnt ever bite me. However, my eldest has nipped me, he was sleeping in a funny position and I moved him. I think he was startled, it didnt break the skin, it just hurt. Also when I play with him I have to be careful because he doesn't know his own strength. Id be EXTREMELY shocked if he ever actually bit me, because he is 7, so for 7 years I have been in his face, I used to lay on him when he was younger ( he is well over 100lbs) and he has NEVER bit me. He has growled, he always has, he is a cranky dog. But I highly doubt I will ever be bitten. My youngest dog has never bit me, but i notice that if another dog steps on her while she is sleeping, she wakes up scared and kinda barks and goes after them, but stops just short, like she realizes what happened. So i suppose I could get bit if she is sleeping and I mess with her, but that hasnt happened, and her teeth are pretty small so I dont worry too much lol


----------



## ayoitzrimz (Apr 14, 2010)

I'm actually terrified of Einstein - that slobbery morning breath that I am subject to when I'm trying to sleep, that tail that keeps knocking everything off the nightstand, and those teeth that crunch crunch crunch against a plastic bottle he's playing with hurting my concentration... gives me shivers just thinking about that noise.

JK  I'm not afraid of him nor have I ever been. I can take a nice meaty bone from him mid chewing and only get those sad eyes from him...


Do you stick your face in your dogs face? Are you afraid it will bite you?
I'll do more than that, I'll kiss his teeth as a joke. And no, I'm not afraid he'll bite me.

Do you let kids crawl all over your dog(mostly for posters with kids)?
No kids... But honestly I would start a long long desensitization process when we have kids and will not allow any interaction between them for a very long time (but that's just because he didn't grow up with children).

Do you think YOUR dog would ever bite you? special circumstances? or just turn on you??
Never say never I know... but I have to say never here... there is just no way I can see that happening. My dog loves and respects us and we have the same love and respect for him. Sure we have our disagreements but so do me and my girlfriend, doesn't mean she'll turn around and punch me in the face..


----------

